# An idea for handing out candy at my haunt (help)



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

One of the themes for my haunt this coming year is an evil ice cream man/killer clown scene. Well my wife got the idea that we should kill two birds with one stone by handing out bags of cotton candy or goodie bags but have our haunt logo and name printed on the bags. That way parents know where it came from and it's 100% safe to eat AND it kinda gives us free advertising too.. My question is do you think this would be a good idea? If so where the heck do i get treat bags with my logo/name printed on em? I'm not sure what to even search for on the net when looking for something like this haha.

Oh and i ordered the "eye scream clown" mask from fearscapestudios to compliment this particular room in my haunt. It's going to be soo cool... I'm already so excited for it to come in the mail and it's only April LOL


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Do a search for "plastic gift bag printing" and many options will pop up. Cusomt printing gift bags seems like an an expensive way to do advertising, as the bags are not expected to be reused or saved. ...unless you have a large budget and that doesn't matter.

Perhaps add a cheaper and more versatile business card or mini-flyer in each plain bag. Those items can be removed, kept in a wallet or purse, or magnetized to the fridge.

Another alternative, get a "self-inking name stamp" made that has all the info/logo you want, then sit at the dining table and stamp each bag.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

good idea about the stamping or the card! thank u


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

While I (and many others) love cotton candy, I'm betting parents would feel better about goody bags containing sealed candy. unless you're actually spinning it on demand. Then at least they see you making it.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Add some candy spiders to your cotton candy and label them as "cobweb cones". Doing the cotton candy live with an evil or sinister looking clown could be fun.
If you print your own "cones" you could do your advertising on there, though with sticky hands those wouldn't last long.


----------



## mandible (Nov 20, 2011)

I LOVE this idea!

I would go to Vistaprint.com and get some labels printed. They'll look professional and it's a cheap way to go.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You can get custom printed stickers for very cheap (online or locally made), even have a carnival design put on them. I've used DIY store bought blank Avery products in the past, which have labels and micro perf business cards and even come with online design templates & clip art. 

One year, I wanted very rustic treat bags, so I carved a potato and used that as the stamp, and stamp printed small brown bags.The ice cream man push cart to hold the goodies would be easy to make.

Not to poo on your parade, but cotton candy is MESSY as hell to make outdoors, and ends up floating up & all over, not spinning right ( due to wind &humidity issues) or both. Been there done that.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The logo on the bag is a great idea, but I also wonder about the cotton candy. I think prewrapped candy would be the better choice. Cotton candy would be great if we lived in a trusting safe world but things being the way they are, I think alot of cotton candy would be thrown out and not allowed to be eaten.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks y'all we are gonna go with sealed bags of candy. Little thank u business cards in treat bags!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You can go with sealed bags of candy, and still pass out cotton candy. I like Warrant's idea of adding your card to the bag, taped or tied on. You can buy pre-packaged at Sam's, Party City, or I'm sure any number of places.

http://www.papajohnspeanuts.biz/cottoncandy/

http://www.sakida.com/pre-packaged-cotton-candy.htm


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You could make up your own creepy ice cream or candy labels for your bags of candy. That lets you keep your theme and still use prepackaged candy while leaving you to be able to personalize the labels or designs to include your haunt name, address, etc.


----------

